
Intel Confirms Critical New Security Problem for Windows Users - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/05/11/intel-confirms-critical-security-flaw-affecting-almost-all-windows-users/#2a8167181f63
======
ratsmack
>Intel has confirmed a newly disclosed security flaw that opens a seemingly
critical vulnerability on millions of _commuters_.

I think they meant "computers".

